# Finally got the website up and going. Criticisms?



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

http://www.sterlingpainting.ca

Did a work trade with a web designer to get it up. Painted her interior. So far I've been averaging about 20 unique visitors per day. I use google adwords, and I havnt gotten 1 req for quote yet, but I've had 5 clicks per day. I did use the localized ads so they only show up in red deer. (avg 2$ a click)

I've also got $50 worth of facebook ads up, and they're considerably cheaper (avg 91c per click).

Anyone got any constructive comments?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like it...but what the he77 is going on in the picture on your"About Us" page?


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I like it...but what the he77 is going on in the picture on your"About Us" page?


haha thats my dad painting.... whats wrong with it?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't really tell what he's painting,looks like he's stroking backwards & that there's nothing on his brush & he is smashing it to the surface he is painting. IMHO


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Can't really tell what he's painting,looks like he's stroking backwards & that there's nothing on his brush & he is smashing it to the surface he is painting. IMHO


haha well thats what I was thinking and I really dont like seeing photos of blue tape. Looks so DIY because that what the DIY folk do.

I really like that bronze color on the sides tho, looks good! and that paint can stuff in the bottom left corner.


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

he's using tape. which we sometimes do.. But I see your point about how its hard to tell looking at the picture..it just looks blue. think i should change it?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I like it. A few things I noticed though was that the top 3 photos on your home page should be links. If you have an image or a slideshow in the middle of your home page, i'm not seeing it in chrome, just a blank white space. Your logo should always link back to your home page as well. 

Nice looking website though


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks nice, I agree with Rcon on the links, and all I see is white space in the box in Firefox and Chrome.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I think it looks good, I am not one to pick it apart either way though unless it was just terrible. 
The pick with your dad looks alright to me, I can see he is doing some brush work, not a fan of the use of tape in all situations but I do not think that will effect your target group at all.


----------



## user7598 (Nov 18, 2010)

Very nice and professional looking site!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

good catch RCP - I just thought i was supposed to look like that. I never use IE. Gota get the designer to fix that flash part.

Other then that, Site looks great - colors, your logo looks really good.

Pat


----------



## SterlingPainting (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanx everyone for all the great input. No severe lashings yet, but I did say "constructive criticisms" maybe thats why lol. 

AAron/Jack: I think you're right about the photo I should change it.

Rcon: Good idea about the linking, seems more pro.

RCP: Yeah I found that happens on my end too with the flash thing not showing up in firefox, might just have to go with a photo instead of the flash.

Does anyone really check out sites like this on their phone? I could see pizza places, but I guess Im just not up with the new tech using my 89$ samsung cell. . .


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Having my site reworked as we speak, to load faster on mobile


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

SterlingPainting said:


> Does anyone really check out sites like this on their phone? I could see pizza places, but I guess Im just not up with the new tech using my 89$ samsung cell. . .


You'd be surprised how many people are using their phones for web browsing these days, which is part of the reason flash is on the way out. Most slideshows and site animation now (on newer sites) is done in javascript, jquery etc. because it works across all platforms.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

The website looks good.
Don't worry about the requests for estimates yet.
20 visits in not many, be patient with that, but keep monitoring.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice, take into consideration what others say.
Also...there are numerous grammar and spelling mistakes...you may as well correct them.


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice site......Good luck!


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

www.admirablepainting.com

Yours looks great. Hope it brings much business!!

Could you check mine? I just had it updated and looking for critique/opinions. Thanks! Bill


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

admirableptg said:


> www.admirablepainting.com
> 
> Yours looks great. Hope it brings much business!!
> 
> Could you check mine? I just had it updated and looking for critique/opinions. Thanks! Bill


I think it looks good.


----------

